# Walnut Cove, NC - VERY URGENT 10am Thurs



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Beautiful GSD in Need of Foster/Rescue/Adopter by 10:00 a.m. Thursday, June 18th 



















This boy is 5-6 years old - they say, pure.. very sweet.. 
<span style="color: #CC0000">The shelter gasses in the back of a truck.. </span>
he has till Thurs...any fosters in this area? 

PLEASE CONTACT 
The Stokes County Animal Shelter at 
336-994-2788 or 
[email protected]


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Gas in a truck?! Uggh. Bump! Poor boy.


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

This is in my area. I could pull/pick up or temp foster if there is a rescue that can "take him".


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

That is awesome.

Would you be able to get him vetting if he needs it as well?


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

Probably. There is a local vet that the Golden's Rescue uses. I am sure we could get him in there if needed.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

How long would you be able to temp foster him?


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

Sent you a PM


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just received an email from Mona. She has someone coming to look at him in the morning. If they don't take him a rescue has said they would so he is safe!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

updates?


----------

